# Wednesday Night - Movie Meet Up - Tron 3D.



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

We are meeting tomorrow at the movies and would love to have newcomers join us. For many of you who haven't had the opportunity to come our simply don't like to meet for drinks this is an excellent chance. 

Tron 3D 
Emirates Mall
915 pm showing
Buy your tickets ONLINE and pick up at window, I believe this is faster, as its quite a popular movie... 

PM me if you need further information / mobile.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wouldn't the tickets be seat specific though?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ good question. We are heading over to MOE tonight to pick something up. I might just buy the tickets and see if they are seat specific or not. 

In which case - the expat forum crew might not be seated together .... good idea ... less ruckus.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont know how full theaters get here or whatever, Id hate to wait until we get there to purchase our tickets. 

I just bought my ticket its seat E18. Its the fifth row from the back... right in the middle. 
If you guys want to purchase online its 49.00 aed.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you pay via credit card or could you just book and pay over there?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont wanna buy online so im going to go there and pick out my tickets when i get there tomo night... if i end up sitting alone with moe AND end up killing him... im going to blame you NS


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am bringing my Katana


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I am bringing my Katana


You have a motorcycle and didnt tell me????????????????????????????????


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I meant the sword. But yes I have a bike, it's a lightcycle and only works when I'm watching TRON


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

that my dear moe is what they call a FAIL! LOL!!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh come on ipshi, give jynxy a little leeway, she thinks of bikes all day long


----------

